# mother tongue



## Edwin

¿Cómo se dice "mother tongue" en el español? 

Ayer utilicé la expresión "lengua de madre" cuando estaba hablando con un vecino portorriqueño. El se rió y me dijo que yo no debo decir esa. ¿Cómo la debo decir ? 

Edwin


----------



## Lluna1977

En español se dice lengua materna


----------



## Lems

*Edwin*, you said "tongue of (a) mother"... 

That's why he laughed. 

Hope this helps.

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Edwin

Lems said:
			
		

> *Edwin*, you said "tongue of (a) mother"...
> 
> That's why he laughed.



Gracias. Entonces no fue tan malo como pensaba. 
Estoy enterado que se debe tener cuidado utilizar "madre"  en algunas partes.

Edwin


----------



## gddrew

También se puede decir lengua madre.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

lengua materna


----------



## Lala

lengua materna creo que es la mejor opción


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Edwin:  Ja, ja, lo que pasa que como lo dijiste se podría leer entre líneas como
LENGUA DE LA PUTA MADRE.


----------



## diyer

I thought the idiom was _my home language_, is it right?


----------



## lauranazario

diyer said:
			
		

> I thought the idiom was _my home language_, is it right?



no, no, no... the idiom is: _my native language_.
Home is where the heart is... not your language.


----------



## Edwin

diyer said:
			
		

> I thought the idiom was _my home language_, is it right?



Decimos "my home town", and "my home base", pero "my home language" no usamos.  

Edwin


----------



## esance

Hi,

Quizá diyer a hecho una traducción literal de "la lengua que hablamos en casa". En Cataluña al tener catalán y español, se suele decir mucho. 

ej: Mi lengua en casa es siempre el castellano y con mis amigos el catalán/ En casa siempre hablamos castellano y con mis amigos en catalán.

Pero si quieres decir en cual de ellas te expresas mejor dices:

ej. El catalán/castellano es mi lengua materna.

Espero que sirva


----------



## Sofi

Wenas )
Lengua madre es la madre de todas las lenguas, te ha quedado más claro, no?  es decir, q la lengua madre del español, por ejemplo, es el latín. En cambio si lo q quieres decir es la lengua q has aprendido desde pequeño, se le llama lengua materna.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Edwin

esance said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Quizá diyer a hecho una traducción literal de "la lengua que hablamos en casa". En Cataluña al tener catalán y español, se suele decir mucho.



Si tuve que adivinar el significado de "my home language" pensaría  que significaría "the language  that we speak at home". Pero dudo que alguien cuya lengua materna es ingles lo utilize. 

Edwin


----------



## Edwin

Sofi said:
			
		

> Wenas )



Que es "Wenas"?


----------



## niña

She meant "buenas" (= hi! )   

It would be great if everyone in here tried to speak in his/her mother language as correctly as possible instead of "butchering" it


----------



## Sofi

Thanks niña  Yes, it's "Buenas" (hi), we write shorting the words quite often, as you also do, and just didn't realize.
See you.


----------



## Edwin

Sofi said:
			
		

> Thanks niña  Yes, it's "Buenas" (hi), we write shorting the words quite often, as you also do, and just didn't realize.
> See you.




Pues, Wenas a ti!  He aprendido algo nuevo hoy!  Que weno.

Edwin


----------



## diyer

Thanks to all of you, even to those who seem to be so overbearing that don't accept people can be mistaken.

Again, thanks to you ... all.


----------



## niña

> Pues, Wenas a ti! He aprendido algo nuevo hoy! Que weno.
> 
> Edwin



Jwjajwajjwajw...¿ves lo que has hecho, Sofi? Madre mía! Que Dios nos coja "confesaos" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Did you check your pm inbox, girl? )


----------



## Sofi

Yes, wenas  a new word for your shorting vocabulary 
Edwin, your Spanish is fantastic, where have you learnt it?
niña, we'll have to teach him more words like that 
See you.


----------



## Edwin

Sofi said:
			
		

> Edwin, your Spanish is fantastic, where have you learnt it?
> niña, we'll have to teach him more words like that
> See you.



Weno, gracias, Sofi, para el cumplido. Pero en realidad  no lo merezco yo.  La mayor parte del crédito debe ir al

      http: //www.freetranslation.com/

Normalmente solamente hago unas redacciónes pequeñas a sus traducciones. A veces yo mismo escribo un poco, pero es mucho más fácil utilizar la traducción automática. 

En este momento estudio el curso "Platiquemous" --que se basa en un curso del Foreign Service Institute que se diseñó  para entrenar diplomáticos de los Estados Unidos. 

--Edwin


----------



## omeyas

Edwin said:
			
		

> Weno, gracias, Sofi, para el cumplido.
> 
> --Edwin



Gracias POR el cumplido.


----------



## Tomasoria

Yo he oido ambas expresiones: "native language" and "mother tongue"...son ambas correctas,no es cierto???


----------



## diyer

He estado buscando en diccionarios la expresión _home language_, y en ninguno de ellos aparece esa expresión. Estaba equivocado. Probablemente he mezclado con _home town_ o alguna expresión similar.

Sin embargo he visto como sinónimos de _mother tongue_: *native language y first language.*

_Second language_ es aquel que habla una persona bilingüe, es el caso de Cataluña, Galicia, Pais Vasco en España y supongo que en otras partes del universo.

_Foreign language_ es otra expresión relativa a personas que hablan un idioma aprendido para comunicarse, es el caso de la mayoría de nosotros. Seguro que hay algún matíz en este caso.

La fuente es el diccionario Oxford, donde hay extensas explicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Sofi

Así q las gracias se las debes al traductor, eh.. jeje, bueno, todo es cuestión de tener ganas de aprender el idioma, y currártelo, suerte  De todos modos, por quñe no intentas hacerlo tú solo? asíi vas a aprender mucho más. Al principio te costará, pero la cosa es cogerle el truquillo y seguir practicando, así q ya sabes!! Además, q algo no te sale? Pues q mejor q la gente del foro?
Hasta luego.


----------



## Edwin

Sofi said:
			
		

> Así q las gracias se las debes al traductor, eh.. jeje, bueno, todo es cuestión de tener ganas de aprender el idioma, y currártelo, suerte  De todos modos, por quñe no intentas hacerlo tú solo? asíi vas a aprender mucho más. Al principio te costará, pero la cosa es cogerle el truquillo y seguir practicando, así q ya sabes!! Además, q algo no te sale? Pues q mejor q la gente del foro?
> Hasta luego.



Bueno Sofi, esto, lo trato de hacer yo solo (pero sin tildes):  

Que quiere decir "por quñe"?  Es algo como wena? Tu has dejado algo?

Y tambien esto "truquillo" no esta en mi dictionario.

Y tambien no entiendo estas oraciones:



> Además, q algo no te sale? Pues q mejor q la gente del foro?



Supongo que "q" es por "que".  Todavia no puedo entenderlas.


Edwin


----------



## Edwin

omeyas said:
			
		

> Gracias POR el cumplido.



Thanks, but damn it, I knew that!


----------



## belén

Edwin said:
			
		

> Bueno Sofi, esto, lo trato de hacer yo solo (pero sin tildes):
> 
> Que quiere decir "por quñe"?  Es algo como wena? Tu has dejado algo?
> 
> Y tambien esto "truquillo" no esta en mi dictionario.
> 
> Y tambien no entiendo estas oraciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que "q" es por "que".  Todavia no puedo entenderlas.
> 
> 
> Edwin



Hi Edwin,

Yes, the "q" is usually short for "que", very used in sms and  when taking notes in class with those faster than the light teachers. 
Truquillo is truco (trick) + illo which is the sufix to make it smaller, like "ito" 
And "coger el truquillo", as Sofi said, is a very used sentence meaning "you're going to grab it" in that case, the Spanish language.

The "quñe" was a typo as you guessed, for "que"

Cheers
Be


----------



## Edwin

belen said:
			
		

> Hi Edwin,
> 
> Yes, the "q" is usually short for "que", very used in sms and  when taking notes in class with those faster than the light teachers.
> Truquillo is truco (trick) + illo which is the sufix to make it smaller, like "ito"
> And "coger el truquillo", as Sofi said, is a very used sentence meaning "you're going to grab it" in that case, the Spanish language.
> 
> The "quñe" was a typo as you guessed, for "que"
> 
> Cheers
> Be




Gracias, Be, pero que tal estas oraciones del mismo mensaje: 

"Además, que algo no te sale? Pues que mejor que la gente del foro?"

Edwin


----------



## Chaucer

Mi lengua de madre viene de mi mala educación en mi lengua materna.

My bad ass way of talking comes from the bad upbringing in my mother tongue.

¡ja!


----------



## Sofi

Edwin said:
			
		

> Gracias, Be, pero que tal estas oraciones del mismo mensaje:
> 
> "Además, que algo no te sale? Pues que mejor que la gente del foro?"
> 
> Edwin



"And, you don't know how to say anything? What better than people in the forum?" (I wanted to say, that what better than people in the forum to help you with the Spanish without using the translator most of the times).

You were right, "quñe" was "qué".

See you.


----------



## luisf

Entonces tanto "Mother Tongue" como "Nateve Language" son admitidos... pero ¿cuál es más correcto?


----------



## luisf

Quise decir "Native Language"... sorry ;P


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Nosotros y en UN, usamos:  LENGUA MATERNA.  
Saludos,


----------



## Ferry

Perdonadme si peco de pedante, soy un recién llegado y sé que las 'contracciones' utilizadas se han utilizado como una broma, pero es que vengo huyendo de los canales de 'chat' y demás, en los que, a veces, necesitas un diccionario aparte para la jerga, y venía casi como un refugiado a un foro en el que se utilizase y se aprenda a usar correctamente el lenguaje, la expresión, etc., con lo que encontrarme con cosas como 'wenas', 'q', 'pq', etc. me ha hecho chirriar las pestañas (expresión que me acabo de inventar, je, je). Espero que las personas que están aprendiendo español sepan diferenciar entre uso coloquial y jerga internaútica...

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------

